# Opinion of and Favorite Recordings of Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 2?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your opinion of Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 2 'Ukrainian' AKA 'Little Russian'? What is your favorite recording of this symphony? Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not. 

Thanks.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I love this symphony; it's a lot of fun to play, too. It doesn't lack for excellent recordings, but my favorite is one that is considered vulgar and crude: Sir Georg Solti on Decca. It's thrillingly played. The old sonics (1956) and the Paris orchestra may be a turn off, but not for me. Other 2nds that are just fine: Markevitch, Maazel, Ornandy, Muti, Karajan, Mehta, Bernstein. And one to avoid: Svetlanov...those trumpets!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

haziz said:


> What is your opinion of Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 2 'Ukrainian' AKA 'Little Russian'? What is your favorite recording of this symphony?


Neat piece, fun to play..much prefer PIT Syms 1-3 over 4, 5.
Favorite is Abbado/CSO....Never heard the Solti, Svetlanov is inconsistent...sometimes good, sometimes awful...his Tchaik 2 is good, imo...pretty coarse, tho...


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

Good, very good, very very good. Not as good as 5-6.
1. Mravinsky
2. Markevitch
3. Svetlanov
4. Karajan
In that order


----------



## Bonzamo (5 mo ago)

The Karajan "Scherzo", is my favorite.
The Chandos recording (Jansons) is also very good.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

advokat said:


> Good, very good, very very good. Not as good as 5-6.
> 1. Mravinsky
> 2. Markevitch
> 3. Svetlanov
> ...


Did Mravinsky ever record the second symphony? I am obviously aware of his mono recordings of 5&6 and stereo 4-6, and some of the later recordings as well as some of the live recordings. I did ask on TC before if he ever recorded any of 1-3. I would be curious to see what he makes of the second symphony.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

haziz said:


> Did Mravinsky ever record the second symphony? I am obviously aware of his mono recordings of 5&6 and stereo 4-6, and some of the later recordings as well as some of the live recordings. I did ask on TC before if he ever recorded any of 1-3. I would be curious to see what he makes of the second symphony.


He did, for radio broadcast, but it was not issued on records. It was broadcast from time to time on the Soviet radio. He stopped performing symphonies 1-3 after 1959. Before that, he performed 1-3 regularly. I have Erato box - only 4-6 there, of course, one of his several versions of those. Hopefully, the archive records will be one day released. Of the first three symphonies, the second was his favourite. He performed it at least eight times. One of these live performances was taped.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

advokat said:


> He did, for radio broadcast, but it was not issued on records. It was broadcast from time to time on the Soviet radio. He stopped performing symphonies 1-3 after 1959. Before that, he performed 1-3 regularly. I have Erato box - only 4-6 there, of course, one of his several versions of those. Hopefully, the archive records will be one day released. Of the first three symphonies, the second was his favourite. He performed it at least eight times. One of these live performances was taped.



Can I ask if there is a link to that recording of the second, or if it is available for purchase or streaming?

Thanks.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

haziz said:


> Can I ask if there is a link to that recording of the second, or if it is available for purchase or streaming?
> 
> Thanks.


I am not aware of those. I shall let you know once I come across the links.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Delightful work and quite possibly my favourite Tchaikovsky symphony. Without wanting to take issue with fellow posters better qualified than I am to comment, I do enjoy the Svetlanov version. Giulini also did a good one.


----------

